# Storm 2860 wont start



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello all, 

I bought a 2860 new at the end of last season. Tried to get it running today and it won't start. I saw a video where someone had the same issue and it was a cracked primer bulb tube which sounds logical. 

How to I get the throttle and choke knobs off so I can get the shroud off? I tried to pry the choke knob off with a screwdiver but didn't want to pry too hard and break it.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1st thing to do is squirt some starting fluid in it and see if it will run if not its not the primer bulb
i said that wrong if wont run its not the primer bulb and you most likely have bad gas
put new gas in it and drain the bowl see if that works for you
if its just the primer it should fire and stay going after it starts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2018)

OK, How do I get to the carb throat, it looks like it is behind the same shroud.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> OK, How do I get to the carb throat, it looks like it is behind the same shroud.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave



Spray inside the carb shroud from the bottom. It doesn't have to be exactly down the throat. It will get sucking in when you turn the engine over.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2018)

OK, Finally got the shroud off, opened the choke, squirted in some starting fluid, pulled the cord once and it fired right up for a few seconds, encouraging. 

So I am assuming it is bad gas. How easy is it to clean one of these carbs ( God I miss the old Briggs and Techumsehs)? I had treated the fuel when I was done with it in the spring but stiil an issue I guess.

Can anyone assist on cleaning the carb?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You didn't prove 100% that the carb needs to be cleaned. Did you drain it last Fall, and/or use an additive to your gas ? If not, then you may need to clean the carb. Otherwise, it could be the primer tube, since you mentioned that it was a common failure. I would start with the easier things. When you get it running with the ether, then you could try feeding some spray carb cleaner into the throat. That will sometimes work.


----------

